# Auckland to build 422,000 new dwellings in next 30 yrs



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Auckland's unprecedented recent growth, and demand outstripping supply, has meant they have had to come up with a plan to build a lot more houses quickly. Looks like the plan is to expand the area zoned into the city, and also to build a lot of apartment blocks, making NZ's traditional 1/4 acre section with a single dwelling less common in the city. 

Future of Auckland unveiled: Unitary Plan to go up and out


----------



## Maccka (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice to see that the councils and government are finally giving this some attention, although it's at least 5 years too late. This should have been done years and years ago. How on earth it took 3 years to put together this plan is beyond me. 

However, it's an amazing, unparalleled plan by the council: build up and out. I'm sure that throughout history, nobody has ever thought of such an innovative approach.


----------



## Maccka (Jun 21, 2016)

I just saw on the news that fewer than 2% of the 422,000 houses will be under $600,000 and fewer than 15% will be under $800,000.

I'm sure that will really help those first time buyers get on the ladder...

Well done, National.


----------

